# Gold content of DEC Alpha 21164 processors



## macfixer01 (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi All,
I saw this auction recently for 10 DEC Alpha 21164 processors, but it went higher than I figured it was worth so I let it pass. This seller actually claimed in the auction though that these chips have about 1 gram apiece of gold, which I obviously didn't believe. Now I'm wondering if it's possible? Does anyone know for sure?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=260264517497

Thanks,
macfixer01


----------



## maltfoudy (Jul 28, 2008)

i bid on those myself,they are heavy and the pentium pro's are averaging 10+ dollars each so i would say less than six dollars each not great but well within averages for e-pay. not sure on the 1 gram each thing.


----------



## macfixer01 (Jul 28, 2008)

maltfoudy said:


> i bid on those myself,they are heavy and the pentium pro's are averaging 10+ dollars each so i would say less than six dollars each not great but well within averages for e-pay. not sure on the 1 gram each thing.




Right but part of the reason the Alpha processors are heavy is the threaded studs, and after all they're only plated, not solid. It doesn't add much to the value. I've read here that the Pentium Pro's are overpriced for their gold value (I don't think I ever saw an actual gold content listed though?). And that was back when they were still going for around $7 apiece. I've seen some going for as much as $12 apiece lately on Ebay. Despite increases in the price of gold I don't think you could break even much less make anything, if paying that kind of money for them. A lot of people bid much more than they should though on Ebay.

macfixer01


----------



## pcecycle (Jul 28, 2008)

I think there is an old post somewhere that said a Pentium Pro had about 0.3 grams of gold.


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Sep 22, 2008)

Does that .3 gram include if you were to grind up the chip also?


----------



## Harvester3 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey
Those old processors from alpha servers with the lugs which attach heat sinks are really heavy. I removed one of the lugs and discovered it was at least 50% copper core and the other half was whatever gold plate was used on them. I haven't actually refined anything from them yet; kind of weighing selling them whole on ebay...


----------

